# ..........



## Claymore (6 Nov 2014)

........


----------



## Ed Bray (6 Nov 2014)

Very nice Brian. Can't help with your questions though.


----------



## Samfire (6 Nov 2014)

Great piece of work Brian. I'm looking forward to seeing how you get on with the bigger picture you were talking about. It's funny that you mentioned Belted Galloway Cattle because when my wife and I had a holiday on the Isle of Whithorn we kept out eyes peeled for the famous belted breed but only managed to see one lonely cow in the whole week. However, we had a great week and have returned to Galloway on a couple of occasions, its a lovely place.
Sam


----------



## Claymore (6 Nov 2014)

........


----------



## jonluv (6 Nov 2014)

Hi Brian,
Love the Fox

If you are talking Intarsia/ Segmentation the blade size is not critical as you will be shaping the pieces.
I only use 5's for all this type of work cutting 12mm to 40 mm, but you may wish to try a no 3 

John


----------



## Claymore (6 Nov 2014)

.....


----------



## Mechanism Man (6 Nov 2014)

I've been scrolling for 20 odd years, and have no idea what blades I'm using (plain end, quite fine, come in packs of 20 from the local DIY shop...). Reading this makes me think that I really should do a little research into how it should really be done.
Hmm... numbered blades - who'd have thought it?!


----------



## 8squared (6 Nov 2014)

Fantastic work it looks great, I'd be more than happy to keep making them like that.


----------



## lanemaux (7 Nov 2014)

Like the intarsia a lot , very fetching. 
And while the belted is not the most popular breed here in Canada my wife raised them for 4H , got a bunch of ribbons as well.


----------



## scrimper (7 Nov 2014)

That fox is very effective, every time I look at it the eyes kind of mesmerise me! =D>


----------



## Kierri (7 Nov 2014)

Loving the fox! You really get it's personality reflected well. Well done you! 

Xx


----------



## gilljc (7 Nov 2014)

lovely fox, just been using No 2 reverse tooth on 14mm hardwood, was using 2/0 but they were breaking a bit, probably due to me pushing too hard - no patience :roll:


----------



## martinka (7 Nov 2014)

Very nice Brian, and one of my favourite animals too.


----------



## Claymore (7 Nov 2014)

......


----------



## boysie39 (8 Nov 2014)

Brian ,love the fox it is striking and I have moved on from it on a few occasions but still return .

Would love to have seen the Roe deer ,they are a beautiful animal .You are blessed to have these animals on your doorstep so to speak. Maybe you might do an Image of the deer one day ?? Take care and thanks for posting .


----------



## Claymore (8 Nov 2014)

.......


----------



## bodge (10 Nov 2014)

scrimper":r9knlv4n said:


> ....... every time I look at it the eyes kind of mesmerise me! =D>



Me too! Very piercing stare.
Beautiful work. I keep looking at intarsia and segmentation work and getting really envious, but I still haven't worked up the courage to give it a go yet.


----------

